# My Swing (critique or w/e)



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

YouTube - golf swing

YouTube - Golf Swwwinnnng

YouTube - Golf Swing

hope you enjoy!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Would definitely help if the pictures were vertical rather then horizontal, my old neck doesn't bend the way it use to, and I really dont like rotating my computer.....


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Would definitely help if the pictures were vertical rather then horizontal, my old neck doesn't bend the way it use to, and I really dont like rotating my computer.....


The desired result will be better accomplished if you rotated the screen instead  



Foster4 said:


> My Swing (critique or w/e)


Nice tempo. Too much bobble during the take-away though, but other than that, and judging from where you are seemingly hitting your _second shot_; you may want to work on your drive swing.


----------



## golf ninja (Sep 11, 2007)

very good back swing but you are loosing too much head height on the downswing this leaves you open to a big push to the right.

Try to keep your head height on the downswing maybe tilt your head up a little at address to help you to feel exactly where your head level is.

Good luck


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Would definitely help if the pictures were vertical rather then horizontal, my old neck doesn't bend the way it use to, and I really dont like rotating my computer.....


I agree good call. My best advice to you is to hit the ball however you hit it best. Your still young, dont get caught in the technical trap...but shorten it up a little lol


----------



## gogo (Sep 17, 2013)

*golf swing speed*



MyGolfster.com said:


> I agree good call. My best advice to you is to hit the ball however you hit it best. Your still young, dont get caught in the technical trap...but shorten it up a little lol


Hey hello, here is my suggestion. A couple of weeks ago I personally met Jaacob Bowden - the person who won multiple qualifiers for the RE/MAX World Long Drive Championships including a 421-yard grid record drive, made cuts in numerous tournaments around the world with rounds in the 60s and 70s, and finished fifth at the Speed Golf World Championships at Bandon Dunes. So, if you wonder how to increase golf swing speed just follow his course at (link deleted). I made it, I've learned how to hit a golf ball further and gained 30 yards more for only a month. Good luck and keep practicing.


----------



## john_n (Nov 8, 2013)

get one of those Ipad things they are very flexible and easy to rotate hahaha


----------



## golflover24 (Jun 18, 2014)

great post! will help me a lot.


----------



## game-inglove (Jun 21, 2014)

*Swing speed equals distance*

Good golf swing!

There is no question that swing speed equals distance, for every 1MPH you gain in swing speed you gain 2.5-3 yards in distance! But, the clubface has to be square at impact and you have to hit the near the sweet spot to maximize both distance and accuracy. So, groove a swing slowly on the correct swing path paying particular attention to the clubface at impact and, once you have that down, increase your swing speed. Since, you can't do something fast if you can't do it slow!


----------

